# MARTA Combats Peeing



## The Davy Crockett (Dec 23, 2013)

From WTOP:



> If you've been on a big city transit system recently, chances are you've smelled that distinctive smell: the smell of urine.One big city has a plan for not only eliminating the smell, but preventing the use of its elevators as portable bathrooms, reports WSBTV.com
> 
> The Metropolitan Atlanta Rapid Transit Authority is launching a pilot program in one of it's elevators.
> 
> ...


MARTA and riders are 'P.O.ed' about those who've peed and want them to get caught by the P.D.! 

Be sure to watch the video


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 23, 2013)

"... 11 elevators ..." You mean MARTA has only 11 elevators in the whole city!


----------



## CHamilton (Dec 23, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> "... 11 elevators ..." You mean MARTA has only 11 elevators in the whole city!


It's definitely not clear from looking at the MARTA website. The Accessibility page says



> Each rail station is 100 percent accessible with special, wide faregates for persons with disabilities. Escalators and elevators are located between the rail, bus and street levels at each station.


but there are no details of where the elevators are. They do provide a list of elevators and escalators here, and there seem to be more than 11 elevators. I hope that "status: up" doesn't mean that they only work going up!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 23, 2013)

A UDD huh? <_< Well, isn't that Special! Ain't Technology Amazing!  Wonder how Many Millions this Hair Brained Scheme Will Cost that Could Be Used to Provide Better Service?  )Couldnt Transit Police that are Already Getting Paid Handle This? It could called the Pee Patrol! :giggle: Transportation Agencies Most Places Have Morons In Charge! :help:


----------



## MattW (Dec 23, 2013)

I think that's a typo, other sources say MARTA has 111 elevators, though this specific article might mean one of the 11 elevators in the midtown area.


----------



## SubwayNut (Dec 23, 2013)

It's 111, the video references that MARTA is planning to install the technology in all 111 elevators. This urine problem in transit elevators is an issue in many cities, New York very much included (in the less than a quarter of stations that are ADA compliant)!


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Dec 23, 2013)

SubwayNut said:


> ...the video references that MARTA is planning to install the technology in all 111 elevators.


BINGO!

As I said: "Be sure to watch the video." :lol:


----------



## tp49 (Dec 23, 2013)

The Shanghai Metro really needs to invest in these.


----------



## afigg (Dec 23, 2013)

jimhudson said:


> A UDD huh? <_< Well, isn't that Special! Ain't Technology Amazing!  Wonder how Many Millions this Hair Brained Scheme Will Cost that Could Be Used to Provide Better Service?  )Couldnt Transit Police that are Already Getting Paid Handle This? It could called the Pee Patrol! :giggle: Transportation Agencies Most Places Have Morons In Charge! :help:


The transit police can't be at every elevator or every station. Much of the time, the police won't be able to directly apprehend the perpetrator (well, we could him another p word, the alleged pisser, but I digress) because he could leave the area by the time the transit police arrive. However, if the detector is reasonably reliable, save and flag the video feed of the interior of the elevator when the detector is triggered. Use it to go after and locate the repeat offenders.

Urine in the elevators is not just an unpleasant odor issue, but repeated urine, umm, deposits?, can build up over time and mess up the workings of the elevator (and escalators). Drives up maintenance costs and makes for unpleasant clean-up for the mechanics. If the detection system works to reduce the problem, could save on maintenance costs.

The DC Metro system has 271 elevators, so WMATA may be following MARTA's pilot program to see how well it works. The DC Metro system has its share of elevators with pungent odors.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 23, 2013)

tp49 said:


> The Shanghai Metro really needs to invest in these.


Dick (Shanghai on AU) has his own Metro?


----------



## pennyk (Dec 23, 2013)

The video mentions that MARTA has re-opened restrooms in some its stations and that has helped the situation. DUH!!!


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 24, 2013)

pennyk said:


> The video mentions that MARTA has re-opened restrooms in some its stations and that has helped the situation. DUH!!!


^ What she said.


----------

